# Urban Decay Vice 4?



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 11, 2015)

Not sure if that's what it's going to be called, but all I saw was "There's a new Vice Palette Coming" on their Instagram! Looks like it's going to be mostly brights?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 11, 2015)

A shot of the packaging (from UD's Instagram) - https://instagram.com/p/6Qbm2KAExw/?taken-by=urbandecaycosmetics  Swatches (from Wende Zomnir's (UD founder)) - https://instagram.com/p/6QF5YRq4sw/?taken-by=udwende


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hmm. I'm torn because it looks like a lot of colors they already have. The packaging is awesome though!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 11, 2015)

I haven't even used Vice 3 enough and I want this ;___; Holiday is going to kill the wallet! The swatches look pretty but we're going to need color names, especially since it's UD.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 11, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> I haven't even used Vice 3 enough and I want this ;___; Holiday is going to kill the wallet! The swatches look pretty but we're going to need color names, especially since it's UD.


Same. I was saying to myself how I never use my other Vice palettes, why do I want this? Ahh, makeup addicts. LOL


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been on an e/s palette kick lately, so I'll probably find it hard to resist!


----------



## lumaday (Aug 12, 2015)

The packaging is cute and the colors look gorgeous but between Naked 1,2,3, Vice 1,2,3, the 15th Anniversary palette, BOS IV, and other smaller UD palletes that I already own the colors need to be really unique for me to pick it up! I'll be interested to see more swatches.


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 12, 2015)

I just wonder if the Vice 4 is the same as that "Spectrum" palette that everyone was posting on Instagram about a few days ago. I counted 20 swatches on Wende's arm, the Spectrum didn't seem to have that many. Makes me wonder if UD is gonna have another massive holiday collection like they did a few years ago with the eyeliners, face cases, and Vice palette. Last year's holiday was kinda meh.


----------



## mango13 (Aug 12, 2015)

Kind of really excited!


----------



## sungelly87 (Aug 13, 2015)

I will probably buy this...despite the fact that I don't really use my vice palettes. The spectrum palette looks nice too. I'm sad I didn't get the anniversary palette.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 13, 2015)

I need to see more swatches maybe even swatch a few myself. But if I were to make decisions just on the packaging, this would totally be mine.


----------



## Chartreuse (Aug 13, 2015)

oh man... that packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I resisted the new naked smoky
  but this...
  I don't think I'm strong enough


----------



## lumaday (Aug 13, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> I will probably buy this...despite the fact that I don't really use my vice palettes. The spectrum palette looks nice too. I'm sad I didn't get the anniversary palette.


  I'm kind of like that too.  I love the Vice palettes in theory but they wind up being the ones I reach for the least overall.  I really only do colorful makeup if I go out, and I have sooo many beautiful UD shades that I use rarely.  Part of my problem is that I don't get up early enough to do a full eye look in the morning - I just kind of slap on a pretty neutral and call it a day.  I used to work 2nd shift though and went all out with colors and blending because I had more time to.  If only I were a morning person...


----------



## lumaday (Aug 13, 2015)

Chartreuse said:


> oh man... that packaging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have hardly had any interest in Naked smoky despite having the first 3.  I feel like if you have all 3 you have enough similar shades to do a smoky look anyway.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah I'm surprised I have resisted the Naked Smoky so far. I saw it at Ulta the other day and it just did nothing for me lol. I think a lot of us are over the Naked palettes - this one is too much of the same to warrant buying!


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 14, 2015)

I got the Smoky and it wasn't all that great. It is soooo dark.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 14, 2015)

I actually like the naked smoky I love that it has a lot of gray tones. I like the look of vice 4 but I have vice 3 and have used it maybe 3-4 times...lol that green in the new one looks like Dragon from vice 3. I hope ud comes out with another highlighter for holiday I love their glitter bomb highlighters.


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 17, 2015)

UD previewed some 'waterline' liners on their snapchat last week. It said they were coming out Mid-September. I'm assuming that will be when the palette comes out.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Aug 22, 2015)

I may have to grab this one. This would be the first Vice palette for me. I like the colors.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Sep 1, 2015)

T has swatches up for the Vice 4 and Spectrum palettes.

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-urban-decay-urban-spectrum-palette-photos-swatches

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-urban-decay-vice-4-palette-photos-swatches

  I like both palettes, but I feel like the Vice will get more use.  I like the warm neutral shades mixed in.  Also I think the Spectrum palette is a little blue heavy.  I would have liked to have seen more true greens in that one.


----------



## Shars (Sep 1, 2015)

BeautyFan55 said:


> T has swatches up for the Vice 4 and Spectrum palettes.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-urban-decay-urban-spectrum-palette-photos-swatches
> 
> ...


  I only think the bottom swatched row of Vice 4 is unique to me and my stash. I also think Spectrum is rather blue heavy!


----------



## lumaday (Sep 1, 2015)

T's swatches are really nice.  The Spectrum palette is much too blue heavy for my tastes, and I already have half the colors from previous palettes.  I am surprisingly interested in the new Vice, although I have the other 3....I'm loving the array of more neutral shades in it!  I'm definitely going to check it out in the store.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm so tempted by VICE 4...but I have the first two and I barely ever use them. These bulky palettes take up too much room on my vanity so I just never end up getting them out.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 2, 2015)

Heidi K said:


> I just wonder if the Vice 4 is the same as that "Spectrum" palette that everyone was posting on Instagram about a few days ago. I counted 20 swatches on Wende's arm, the Spectrum didn't seem to have that many. Makes me wonder if UD is gonna have another massive holiday collection like they did a few years ago with the eyeliners, face cases, and Vice palette. Last year's holiday was kinda meh.


  No in fact there are 2 palettes : the Vice 4 and the beautiful Spectrum one . Both are worth the splurge UD Holiday collection is really pretty !


----------



## sungelly87 (Sep 2, 2015)

In anticipation of the new release of these palettes, I've been using my other VICE palettes. I have to say I love the colors in VICE 2 the most. I missed out on the Anniversary palette so I'm guess i'll have to get the Spectrum. Either way I'm sure I"ll pick both of these up during the Sephora F&F sale.


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 2, 2015)

The Spectrum palette looks so beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I definitely want that one even though I have the single shadow version of Evidence (I use that one a lot so even better to have a backup)!   I really regret skipping Vice 3 and partially Vice 2, so it's a good thing that I like all of the colors on Vice 4 and plan on getting that one too along with the Spectrum palette.  It wouldn't surprise me if T mentions Grip, Deadbeat, and Low as the duds judging by the sneak peak swatch.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 3, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> In anticipation of the new release of these palettes, I've been using my other VICE palettes. I have to say I love the colors in VICE 2 the most. I missed out on the Anniversary palette so I'm guess i'll have to get the Spectrum. Either way I'm sure I"ll pick both of these up during the Sephora F&F sale.


   I agree the Spectrum is to die for and if you skipped the 15th anniversary one, you NEED the Spectrum for sure !


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 3, 2015)

The Spectrum one looks so pretty, but I have the anniversary palette and I have a lot of those colors. So I think I'm just going to skip it and get the Vice 4. I have way too many palettes that don't get enough love as it is. I actually pulled the anniversary palette out the other day and was like WHY DON'T I USE THIS MORE??


----------



## CCKK (Sep 11, 2015)

What I was told in my chat yesterday with UD, Vice 4 hits sometime tomorrow ( 9/12/15) for $60 at a store in California and on the UD website only.  I was told during the chat that it is supposed to be featuring 20 new colors. She went on to say that she has heard nothing about the Spectrum palette being sold yet.  I work tomorrow and hope before 9am the UD palette hits. I need this in my life


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 11, 2015)

Vice 4 is on the site but showing "Out of Stock" for right now. I hope it didn't go on sale at midnight and I missed it lol. It's probably just there to tease us till tomorrow morning.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 12, 2015)

This is available on the UD site and available for sale now. I really had a hard time deciding whether to order or not. I have Vice 2 and 3 and really like them but I've got more eyeshadow than I will ever use in my lifetime. I did order it. There are colors I know I won't use but, even if I used 1/2 the shadows, it's still a great value at $6/shadow.  Also, this is most likely my only holiday palette as I wasn't impressed by Too Faced Le Grand Palais on Sephora. You get a lot for the price but quite a few of the shadows look exactly the same as last year.


----------



## CCKK (Sep 12, 2015)

I ordered it and can't wait! Shipping is free too. I can go to work complete now! Have a great and beautiful day


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ordered it first thing, cant wait for it to get here!


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 13, 2015)

I can wait till sephora gets it so I can get my hands on it


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 13, 2015)

I think I'm gonna skip this in favor of the new Spectrum palette. I don't think I should get both with all the holiday goodies coming up!


----------



## Shars (Sep 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I think I'm gonna skip this in favor of the new Spectrum palette. I don't think I should get both with all the holiday goodies coming up!


  I'm skipping in favour of the Spectrum as well and am waiting for either UD's or Sephora's 20% off sale lol. I may pick up this one at the Lancome factory store if it ends up there. I saw the Vice 3 at one in May for like half price. I don't know why I didn't pick it up then lol.


----------



## sungelly87 (Sep 14, 2015)

Just picked up spectrum from sephora website. I'm waiting for friends and family for vice


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 14, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> Just picked up spectrum from sephora website. I'm waiting for friends and family for vice


  Thanks for this head's up! I thought that Spectrum was a UD exclusive. Am I confused and is Vice 4 the UD exclusive?


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Sep 14, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Thanks for this head's up! I thought that Spectrum was a UD exclusive. Am I confused and is Vice 4 the UD exclusive?


  I heard Karen from makeup and beauty blog say its coming soon to Sephora and ulta. I think she may have mentioned Macy's as well. Do you all think it will sell out before the sale in November?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 14, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> I heard Karen from makeup and beauty blog say its coming soon to Sephora and ulta. I think she may have mentioned Macy's as well. Do you all think it will sell out before the sale in November?


  I think so (but who knows, it might not). You're basically talking about two months between now and then and the Vice palettes always go fast. Even with the Naked palettes (with the exception of Smokey) always go out of stock as soon as they are released and for a while at that, and those a permanent item. 

  Not only that but there seems to be a lot of buzz about the Spectrum palette. Personally I don't play around waiting for sales when it comes to [most] LE items. I leave the sales for restocking staples and trying new products and if there is a release really close to the sale dates I'll wait.


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Sep 14, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I think so (but who knows, it might not). You're basically talking about two months between now and then and the Vice palettes always go fast. Even with the Naked palettes (with the exception of Smokey) always go out of stock as soon as they are released and for a while at that, and those a permanent item.   Not only that but there seems to be a lot of buzz about the Spectrum palette. Personally I don't play around waiting for sales when it comes to [most] LE items. I leave the sales for restocking staples and trying new products and if there is a release really close to the sale dates I'll wait.


  I always get the vice right away but I feel like last year I remember seeing people buying it during the sale..I could be wrong though. I ordered the spectrum this morning because of course I couldn't wait. Will probably (definitely) be getting the vice the moment I see it up on Sephora! I have no self control


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 14, 2015)

Man I want to order the spectrum now but I'm going to wait until Thursday


----------



## itskathleeeen (Sep 14, 2015)

Can't wait to get this palette! Sephora's FB page says it should launch tomorrow!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 14, 2015)

lipstickaholic said:


> Can't wait to get this palette! Sephora's FB page says it should launch tomorrow!!!


  For reeeaallllll!!!! I don't have to wait another two weeks! *does cartwheels across the apartment*


----------



## Reneemelancon (Sep 14, 2015)

Spectrum only has four or five new shades. All other shades are repromotes from previous palettes ! Vice four has all 20 new shades


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 14, 2015)

Reneemelancon said:


> Spectrum only has four or five new shades. All other shades are repromotes from previous palettes ! Vice four has all 20 new shades


  I feel like if you have the Anniversary palette, The vice 2 and the Vice 3 you don't need the Spectrum. Unless you are complete UD Collector.


----------



## Reneemelancon (Sep 14, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I feel like if you have the Anniversary palette, The vice 2 and the Vice 3 you don't need the Spectrum. Unless you are complete UD Collector.


   I agree! And the shade west is from the Theodora palette too!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 14, 2015)

Reneemelancon said:


> I agree! And the shade west is from the Theodora palette too!!


  LMAO well then I have more than I thought because I have that one too. Thanks for reminding me about the Theodora palette.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 14, 2015)

Reneemelancon said:


> I agree! And the shade west is from the Theodora palette too!!


  I have West from the Theodora palette as well, but (once I return my single of Bordello) West and Evidence (Smoked palette) will be my only repeats in the palette. I figure if there are at least three shadows you really want in the palette then it's worth the price. I love Bordello and I've wanted Omen forever (and have almost purchased it so many times so I am really glad I waited). Throw in Voodoo and that's my three! Plus Deep End, Flashback and Madness will be nice to have. I wonder how Protest compares to Mildew...


----------



## itskathleeeen (Sep 14, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> For reeeaallllll!!!! I don't have to wait another two weeks! *does cartwheels across the apartment*


 I know right?! Plus I have that $50 credit they gave out for the epic rewards fiasco & I've been saving it for this beauty!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I have West from the Theodora palette as well, but (once I return my single of Bordello) West and Evidence (Smoked palette) will be my only repeats in the palette. I figure if there are at least three shadows you really want in the palette then it's worth the price. I love Bordello and I've wanted Omen forever (and have almost purchased it so many times so I am really glad I waited). Throw in Voodoo and that's my three! Plus Deep End, Flashback and Madness will be nice to have. I wonder how Protest compares to Mildew...


 Forgot about the Smoked Palette too. I need to do a UD Inventory


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 15, 2015)

lipstickaholic said:


> *I know right?! Plus I have that $50 credit they gave out for the epic rewards fiasco* & I've been saving it for this beauty!


  I should have complained but I didn't realize that people were receiving $50 credits until the train had already left the station.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Sep 15, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I should have complained but I didn't realize that people were receiving $50 credits until the train had already left the station.


 Oh no!


----------



## Shars (Sep 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I feel like if you have the Anniversary palette, The vice 2 and the Vice 3 you don't need the Spectrum. Unless you are complete UD Collector.


  Hmmm. I only have Vice 2 but a myriad of other random UD palettes. I feel like I'll wait until these pop up at the Lancome outlets. I saw Vice 3 there in May for half price. I'm still not sure why I didn't pick it up lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I doubt it will sell out before the sale. For the past 3 years, the Vice palette has always been available well into actual Christmas and sometimes the new year. Don't forget that Beauty.com stocks UD as well and usually launches products after Sephora. Their F&F 20% off is usually just before or just after Sephora's and they don't charge tax - well at least I've never been charged tax shipping to TX! UD will also have their F&F sale next month. Theirs is usually before Sephora's as well!
> 
> Hmmm. I only have Vice 2 but a myriad of other random UD palettes. I feel like I'll wait until these pop up at the Lancome outlets. I saw Vice 3 there in May for half price. I'm still not sure why I didn't pick it up lol.


  I don't think the Beauty.com sales ever include UD. BUT the UD F&F is next month?!?!?! Exciting!


----------



## Saiti Ah (Sep 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I don't think the Beauty.com sales ever include UD. BUT the UD F&F is next month?!?!?! Exciting!


  Yes they do i've bought the the UD with the sale before


----------



## poodle649 (Sep 16, 2015)

I want this sooo bad, I keep looking at swatches and pix and just drooling.  C-Note and Harlot and gorg! Just waiting on that discount so I can justify my purchase... lol


----------



## camilaqc (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey girlz, Spectrum palette is available *only *for VIB and VIB Rouge???


----------



## Addict4MAC (Sep 17, 2015)

camilaqc said:


> Hey girlz, Spectrum palette is available [COLOR=FF0000]*only*[/COLOR] for VIB and VIB Rouge???


  I think so, I didn't sign in on the site so I wasn't able to add it to my cart. I'm a VIB. I'll try to login and add it to my cart.  Edit: yep, was able to add once I signed in.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Sep 17, 2015)

camilaqc said:


> Hey girlz, Spectrum palette is available [COLOR=FF0000]*only*[/COLOR] for VIB and VIB Rouge???


Looks to be that way for now :/  Have to second [@]Shars[/@] -- after stalking and worrying it would sell out, I ended up buying Vice 3 when Sephora sent out their money off coupon in December. So three months after launch! Even then, it wasn't a mad rush. The display was entirely stocked.  Of the two, I could see the Spectrum palette selling out way before Vice4. With that said, I want to say the 15th Anniversary palette launched in July and I picked mine up during the 20% off sale in Oct/Nov (first BI sale memories! :lol. However the LE/IG game was nowhere near as crazy as it these days, so idk.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Sep 17, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> Looks to be that way for now :/  Have to second [@]Shars[/@] -- after stalking and worrying it would sell out, I ended up buying Vice 3 when Sephora sent out their money off coupon in December. So three months after launch! Even then, it wasn't a mad rush. The display was entirely stocked.  Of the two, I could see the Spectrum palette selling out way before Vice4. With that said, I want to say the 15th Anniversary palette launched in July and I picked mine up during the 20% off sale in Oct/Nov (first BI sale memories! :lol. However the LE/IG game was nowhere near as crazy as it these days, so idk.


  UD isn't releasing new collections every month so they can provide adequate stock for LE items. For them, even popular LE items can stay in stock for a few months while coveted MAC LE items can go in a few minutes or hours if you're lucky.


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I feel like if you have the Anniversary palette, The vice 2 and the Vice 3 you don't need the Spectrum. Unless you are complete UD Collector.


  I have Naked, Naked 3, Naked Smoky and Electric. I bought Spectrum today when I saw that it was back in stock. I love greens and teals. I don't buy a lot of coloured shadows since I mainly wear neutrals, but I think this will be a fun addition and will get used often enough to own it. 

  It was this or the new KVD palette, and I don't like the way the shadows are laid out in that one. I know that seems like a ridiculous reason not to like it. but I'm like linear arrangements without wasted space.

  I haven't bought any makeup since Naked Smoky (not that I needed that either), so I'm fine with adding yet another palette.


----------



## lumaday (Sep 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> The Spectrum one looks so pretty, but I have the anniversary palette and I have a lot of those colors. So I think I'm just going to skip it and get the Vice 4. I have way too many palettes that don't get enough love as it is. I actually pulled the anniversary palette out the other day and was like WHY DON'T I USE THIS MORE??


  I agree about the Anniversary Palette, I love it and I have to remind myself to use it.  It's just the perfect mix of color and neutrals - really one of my favorite palettes they have put out!


----------



## BeautyBio (Sep 17, 2015)

This is the 5th Vice Palette they've dropped.  Whoever said that the colors do not look entirely unique...I agree.  I've noticed that there are a few standouts that don't look like they've appeared in previous palettes (like the orange hue).  Needless to say...I have Vice 1, 2, 3, and Ltd....I'll probably cop this one, just because.  However, the Spectrum palette does look wonderful.


----------



## jlampley (Sep 25, 2015)

I picked this up yesterday at Ulta. The colors are beautiful and well-pigmented.  I'm thinking about picking up the Spectrum palette as well.


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I don't think the Beauty.com sales ever include UD. BUT the UD F&F is next month?!?!?! Exciting!


  They do include UD as well as NARS and many of the other brands! I always try to get my stuff there first before plunging into the Sephora VIB sale because they don't charge me tax!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> They do include UD as well as NARS and many of the other brands! I always try to get my stuff there first before plunging into the Sephora VIB sale because they don't charge me tax!


  Good to know! Where is this UD Sale?!?!?!?!?! I'm losing it! I just want to place an order already. Is it October yet???


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 25, 2015)

jlampley said:


> I picked this up yesterday at Ulta. The colors are beautiful and well-pigmented.  I'm thinking about picking up the Spectrum palette as well.


  I seen the spectrum palette is out of stock on Sephora is it in stores now


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Good to know! Where is this UD Sale?!?!?!?!?! I'm losing it! I just want to place an order already. Is it October yet???


  Last year it started on the October 14th and the year before that, on October 8th so I'm guessing it'll be in that same time period lol.


----------



## jlampley (Sep 25, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I seen the spectrum palette is out of stock on Sephora is it in stores now


Sephora had it for a limited time for VIB Rouge. It will be available on Urban Decay's website on October 20th. Can't wait!!


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I seen the spectrum palette is out of stock on Sephora is it in stores now


  Sephora will restock this. Urban Decay makes enough stock to go around.


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 25, 2015)

jlampley said:


> Sephora had it for a limited time for VIB Rouge. It will be available on Urban Decay's website on October 20th. Can't wait!!





Shars said:


> Sephora will restock this. Urban Decay makes enough stock to go around.


  Yeah I'm vib rouge but I thought it would last lol. I prefer purchasing on Sephora do I hope they restock soon if not UD will do lol


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 25, 2015)

I got vice 4 yesterday I used it today I really like it so far.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 26, 2015)

Used my vice 4 palette again tonight ignore my pastiness it's the flash I swear I don't look like a ghost lol


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 27, 2015)

My Urban Spectrum palette arrived earlier this week. The colours are really nice but I hate the packaging. I'm going to take it back; I didn't swatch it, remove film or do anything beyond lifting the lid. I do wish it had a typical hinged cover; I can't stack it standing like the rest of my palettes so there's no room for it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 27, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> My Urban Spectrum palette arrived earlier this week. The colours are really nice but I hate the packaging. I'm going to take it back; I didn't swatch it, remove film or do anything beyond lifting the lid. I do wish it had a typical hinged cover; I can't stack it standing like the rest of my palettes so there's no room for it.


  I agree. I really dislike the packaging. It looks pretty but it's pretty impractical. I have to always remind myself to grab it securely because of how the top lifts off so easily. The shades are gorgeous though, so I likely won't return.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

A few looks I've done with my vice 4 I'm loving it so far.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> A few looks I've done with my vice 4 I'm loving it so far.


  Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Oct 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> A few looks I've done with my vice 4 I'm loving it so far.


Gorgeous!​


----------



## sagehen (Oct 4, 2015)

I am still undecided about this palette.


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 4, 2015)

I ordered it on Sephora last night


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 5, 2015)

Okay so after using it since I got it in the mail, I'm posting my informed opinion. It's definitely my favorite Vice palette that I won (I don't have the first one but have 2 and 3). I wish there were a few more matte shades, but they're pretty much all colors that I love anyway, so it's going to be a very used palette for me!


----------



## lumaday (Oct 5, 2015)

I looked at this over the weekend at Ulta and wasn't that impressed.  It looked like a lot of similar shades to what I already have, and a lot of glittery/shimmery shades. I have plenty of those at this point!  I am going to make it a point to use my Vice 1,2, and 3 palettes more now, since I do kind of forget about them...


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 10, 2015)

UD Spectrum is on eBay for $80+ :sigh: Can't wait for UD to release it on their own site sjckskfkafkckekgl ;___;  All the Vice 4 looks are so pretty! Going to have to take another look at that one...


----------



## Chartreuse (Oct 15, 2015)

this is probably the only time I will ever say this ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'm glad UD doesn't offer (reasonable) international shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  apart from nakedbasics I don't own any of their palettes
  I would for sure go bankrupt this season


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2015)

Not the Vice palette, but I didn't know where to put it.  Does anyone know anything about this?  I saw it on Twitter a couple of days ago.  It wasn't on TM's Twitter I saw it, but someone else I follow re-tweeted it.  Is it for real?   I have seen that Gwen Stefani is doing a collaboration with Urban Decay, but this is the first I have seen of a possible product  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/beauty/people/gwen-stefani-urban-decay-collection/


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 19, 2015)

rockin said:


> Not the Vice palette, but I didn't know where to put it.  Does anyone know anything about this?  I saw it on Twitter a couple of days ago.  It wasn't on TM's Twitter I saw it, but someone else I follow re-tweeted it.  Is it for real?   I have seen that Gwen Stefani is doing a collaboration with Urban Decay, but this is the first I have seen of a possible product  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/beauty/people/gwen-stefani-urban-decay-collection/


  I'm pretty sure its true. I just hope the palette has new wearable colors and isn't just another vice like palette.


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2015)

The Gwen Stefani palette.  Picture from Vintageor tacky on Facebook








  Edit:  Temptalia also now has it on her website http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-x-gwen-stefani-eyeshadow-palette-for-holiday-2015-preliminary-info


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ugh, I'm so excited because I love Gwen. Plus that looks like a really nice every day palette.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 20, 2015)

So... did UD Spectrum not release today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Gwen palette accurately reflects her, from what I can remember seeing her wearing.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 21, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ugh, I'm so excited because I love Gwen. Plus that looks like a really nice every day palette.


  I feel like I need it no matter what. It's got a lot of beige highlighting colors, but oh well I guess.


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 22, 2015)

I regret not getting the Alice in Wonderland palette, soooo not exactly the same, but I'm definitely getting the Gwen Stefani one.


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 22, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> So... did UD Spectrum not release today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was wondering the same thing about the Spectrum palette. Maybe it launches at the end of the month?

  The Gwen Stefani palette looks alright.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 23, 2015)

Eh too many really light neutrals that all look the same in that Gwen stefani palette I already have naked 1, 3, smoky and the pulp fiction palette so I'm set on ud neutrals for now it looks like it'd be good for someone who doesn't have a lot of makeup.


----------



## lilinah (Oct 24, 2015)

I thought the Spectrum palette released in September and was all sold out by now. I REALLY wanted one. Had it in my sephora wishlist and even in my cart and now there's no page for it.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Oct 26, 2015)

I've been using my Vice 4 palette for about a week now and I absolutely love it!!! I especially like the purple shades and the shadow in "Bones", but that could be because my favorite tv show is Bones on FOX lol!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really impressed with this palette!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 26, 2015)

lilinah said:


> I thought the Spectrum palette released in September and was all sold out by now. I REALLY wanted one. Had it in my sephora wishlist and even in my cart and now there's no page for it.


  I thought maybe it was going to be released on the UD site, but it hasn't yet. It's hard to get accurate information because Temptalia said that it was an  UD exclusive and was to be released in October, but instead it came out in September at Sephora. So who knows...


----------



## lilinah (Oct 26, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *lilinah*
> 
> I thought the Spectrum palette released in September and was all sold out by now. I REALLY wanted one. Had it in my sephora wishlist and even in my cart and now there's no page for it.
> 
> ...


  Found this on Temptalia:
  "*Edited on 10/20/15 at 2:30PM PST*: I just received an answer regarding availability on this palette (I emailed my long-time contact this morning), in brief: launches in their freestanding stores today but nothing online until early 2016. Yes, 2016. All of the palettes were sent to bloggers as a UD.com exclusive but apparently there was a change in distribution and now it is a Sephora exclusive."

I got their 15th Anniversary palette in 2011, which was similar, but different, and gorgeous. So there's hope yet for this one!


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 26, 2015)

lilinah said:


> Found this on Temptalia:
> "*Edited on 10/20/15 at 2:30PM PST*: I just received an answer regarding availability on this palette (I emailed my long-time contact this morning), in brief: launches in their freestanding stores today but nothing online until early 2016. Yes, 2016. All of the palettes were sent to bloggers as a UD.com exclusive but apparently there was a change in distribution and now it is a Sephora exclusive."
> 
> I got their 15th Anniversary palette in 2011, which was similar, but different, and gorgeous. So there's hope yet for this one!


Thanks for the info, lilinah. 

  That is so sneaky from UD because I bet that not many people knew about this. They might as well just mention that it was a Sephora exclusive from the beginning.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 27, 2015)

Kaidan said:


> lilinah said:
> 
> 
> > Found this on Temptalia: "[COLOR=2B2B2B]*Edited on 10/20/15 at 2:30PM PST*[/COLOR][COLOR=2B2B2B]: I just received an answer regarding availability on this palette (I emailed my long-time contact this morning), in brief: launches in their freestanding stores today but nothing online until early 2016. Yes, 2016. All of the palettes were sent to bloggers as a [/COLOR][COLOR=C35093]UD.com[/COLOR][COLOR=2B2B2B] [/COLOR][COLOR=2B2B2B]exclusive but apparently there was a change in distribution and now it is a Sephora exclusive."[/COLOR]  [COLOR=2B2B2B]I got their 15th Anniversary palette in 2011, which was similar, but different, and gorgeous. [/COLOR][COLOR=2B2B2B]So there's hope yet for this one![/COLOR]
> ...


This is the dumbest -- they didn't even say this to people posting on their Facebook page until waaaay after the launch date. >_> Don't understand how they're going to roll out a million different palettes for the holidays and not have adequate stock for this one? This is UD, not LORAC and their unexpected Mega Pro 1 craziness. They should have an idea of product popularity by now so items could at least make it to the general public before selling out (speaking as a VIB here).  /annoyed  But thank you [@]lilinah[/@] for the update. I can't it's going to be like three months for this :|


----------



## Shars (Oct 30, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> But thank you @lilinah for the update. I can't it's going to be like three months for this :|


  Reeks of that Vice Ltd. palette madness from last year.


----------

